# :: ECS Tuning :: Air Lift Kits - Now Available !!! (Corrado, Mk2, Mk3, Mk4, MK5, Mk6)



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning is proud to offer the Volkswagen community a large selection of air suspension kits and components from Air Lift! 

Kits are available with manual, analog and digital management setups for each application. We also have a large selection of components that are available separately for those looking to piece together their own kits. 

Please click the links below to view all products available for your application. 

*Mk2 Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.* 
*Mk3 Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.* 
*Mk4 Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.* 
*Mk5 Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.* 
*Mk6 Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.* 
*Corrado Owners >>> Click HERE to order or for more information.*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

All kits are currently *10% OFF* until July 23rd !!!


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

no mk1 kits


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately no Mk1 kits yet, if they do become available we will be sure to get them added to the website. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

are these air lift kits using rebranded firestone bags?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

From my understanding Air Lift uses their own bags and they are not rebranded Firestone bags.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Technically do the mk5/mk6 kits work on the CC? Cause I know normal mkv suspension works on the CC.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

AirLift has never tried the Mk5 / Mk6 kits on the CC, they seem to fit with some slight modification on the B6 Passat, but I'm not sure if they would need modification, etc... to work on the CC or not.

*Update 12.27.10*

_


[email protected] said:



I know this is old stuff, but we DO fot the CC with the MK5 kit! We have had several people install it and all is good.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Anything for the audi b5 yet?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

A4-Rob said:


> Anything for the audi b5 yet?


I believe AirLift is working on development for the B5 through B8 Audi chassis and should be released around the Holiday season.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

any way to buy just rear bags and the brackets for a MK5?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

guesswho said:


> any way to buy just rear bags and the brackets for a MK5?


We can sell a rear kit, but not just the bag and bracket themselves. The kit can be found here on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply

If there are more parts in there than you want / need, I'd say contacting Airlift directly would be the best bet.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

awesome, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

i heard ecs is doing 20% off next month is this true???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

gtigotbigturbo said:


> i heard ecs is doing 20% off next month is this true???


 Unfortunately to my knowledge, kits will not be going to 20% off next month, all kits are currently 10% off until the end of September and then will return to regular pricing.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## Jazzydub (Oct 13, 2009)

Any feedback on these? Would like to see what kind of experiences people have had before I drop 2K+. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Jazzydub said:


> Any feedback on these? Would like to see what kind of experiences people have had before I drop 2K+. Thanks :thumbup:


Some feedback on the Mk4 kits can be found here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Air-Lift-Mk4-Air-Ride-Kits-Now-Available-!!!


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey I am having a little trouble with the links.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

GVZBORA said:


> Hey I am having a little trouble with the links.


Can you clarify this a little bit? I'm not sure exactly which links you are having trouble with, feel free to send over a PM or an email and I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## orangevr123 (Jul 18, 2007)

any discounts or group buys coming soon for the holidays?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have our Annual Holiday Sale that starts right after Thanksgiving and runs until the end of the year. Unfortunately I'm not sure which products will be on sale, but it is possible the air components will be included in the sale.


----------



## orangevr123 (Jul 18, 2007)

okay if so that would be GREAT!!! I will keep an eye out for it :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *All AirLift kits are currently 10% off for our Annual Holiday Sale !!!*


When is the holiday sale expected to end?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The sale pricing will run until the 1st of the New Year.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

What's up Jon!

Just a quick question. Are the fittings included in the front and rear air struts for the MKV 3/8" PTC fittings?

Or if anyone can answer this question, that'd be great.


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

bump for great deal!
jon thanks once again!
my christmas tree

























greets Ante


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

A4-Rob said:


> Anything for the audi b5 yet?


 ?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Mexx_TDI said:


> bump for great deal!
> jon thanks once again!
> my christmas tree
> 
> greets Ante


Thank you Ante, a pleasure working with you!



Banana.Phone said:


> ?


Unfortunately nothing has been produced yet for the B5 A4 or B5 Passat. We will be sure to post up as soon as those kits become available.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> AirLift has never tried the Mk5 / Mk6 kits on the CC, they seem to fit with some slight modification on the B6 Passat, but I'm not sure if they would need modification, etc... to work on the CC or not.


I know this is old stuff, but we DO fot the CC with the MK5 kit! We have had several people install it and all is good.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the updated info Brian!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

im sad =( wheres the audi love?


----------



## chochoky86 (Apr 22, 2005)

UPS dropped mine off today  can't wait to start installation first thing tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

would the mkv kits fit a 2008 audi a3?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jowsley0923 said:


> would the mkv kits fit a 2008 audi a3?


Yes, we have the kits listed here for the A3 (FWD models):

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FW...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

just ordered my new front bags. It seems that you guys have it a few bucks cheaper then airlift and bagriders:screwy:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------

